# Point Wilson PPB Vic



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Heard a whisper that the Kingy's have been showing up around Point Wilson's explosives pier so I'll be heading there on Saturday morning launching at 5:00am if anyone is interested. Will be towing some HB's & SP's on the way to the pier then do several runs up and down the pier then anchor up over at Arthur the Great buoy and see if anything is lurking down deep.


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

Sounds like the trip has potential (saturdays are out for me due to cricket).

How far is the trip to pt wilson pier? what restriction are in place around the pier? do they have an exclusion zone?


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

goodluck Gone, hope ya can nail a kingie...she'd be a real trophy fish for the melbourne mob 8)

stillllllll waiting on junior BUT misses has told me to "go-get out of the house" after hanging around for a week waiting, and tommorrow is looking mighty fine. point Wilson is a little to far in case i get 'The Call' so i might head Mornington way for some yak fishin / spearing :wink:


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Hey Gar, she's about a 6km paddle, the pier does have an exclusion zone but only enforced when there is a ship docked.

Y-Knot I think you have a better chance at nailing a King than I do. There have been good reports of Kings around that area. Hope you don't get that call to hurry up the babies on the way when you have just hooked up to a monster Kingy  now that would be a dilemma


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

its almost bloody inevitable :lol:


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Go get em Gone, I'd be in but won't be about.


----------

